# Lets See your Saddles



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

This should be fun but post a picture of your saddles that you use, English or Western. And tell what it is so we know. Have fun!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is the one I use the most. It is a stock saddle (aka aussie saddle)









Also a sort of top view and the saddle blanket was a bit crooked so it looks funky lol


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

this is the best pic i have of my western saddle. i like it! really comfortable. My sister is always stealing it from me. She would more if she could carry it better lol. It's a little heavy.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had this one made for me by Southern Trails (a member here) last year.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yep a bit presumptuous on the western or English, thing. There are others.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

This is mine right now, older than me and weights a ton, maybe not the prettiest thing but it works. The blue and black pad in the corner is my old saddle pad, the rest is junk I through in the corner out of the way.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cant seem to find any of my English saddle but here are a few of my Western Saddle.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well Western seems very popular but very nice saddles all.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's my stock/aussie saddle, a Kimberly Synthetic Endurance. This is my main go-to saddle. I love it so much.



















And then this is my Bighorn synthetic western saddle. This one is my "lazy day", slow ride saddle.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My Collegiate Post Graduate Dressage saddle.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have any pics of my english saddle yet, but it is an older solid AP saddle. 

My oldest saddle, a JC Higgins from the 40's or so. 










One of my Big Horns. 










My second oldest saddle, a Red Ranger (50's)










And my other Big Horn. (This is just a pic of a saddle just like mine, I don't have any of it yet)









And for some reason I keep feeling like I am forgetting one. LOL.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm shopping now for a new wide English saddle and I have an older (Old!) Argentine made Borelli AP English med. tree saddle from when they made quality stuff. 
A mid quality older Aussie Stock that is mostly used by others.
And my new Kimberley Lite Rider... (no pics of it on horse, yet.)


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

My Collegiate Diploma convertible saddle.  Love it to death! My friend has a $2500 Barnsby and was shocked when she sat in this. Got it for a _steal_ of a good deal. Gotta love eBay!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> View attachment 90458
> 
> 
> 
> I had this one made for me by Southern Trails (a member here) last year.


I have got say, that's one of the most stunning saddles I've seen. I'm not often a fan of rach type saddles as I find them to wide and not close enough to the horse but I have heard only good things about southern trail saddles.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Tasia said:


> I have got say, that's one of the most stunning saddles I've seen. I'm not often a fan of ranch type saddles as I find them to wide and not close enough to the horse but I have heard only good things about southern trail saddles.


I have to agree, that is SO GORGEOUS! And I am a fan of ranch type saddles.  Actually, I find the deep seat makes me feel closer to the horse. Like I'm actually down on his back instead of perched above it. I find many regular trail and roping saddles give me that perched feeling.

Okay, here are my saddles. You know what's funny, I never thought I would own a Ozark Saddle King. I always considered them a bit on the low-end side. But in the past two weeks I've had to eat my words because have ended up with two basically brand new Saddle Kings for a steal and I love them! And I think they look pretty classy on my horses too!

The first one (on the gray) I got in trade so I paid very little out-of-pocket for it. I love how it fits my mare and me. And it looks sharp. And I've done multiple long rides on it, including a 16 miler and she had a nearly perfect sweat pattern. It doesn't get any better than that!

The saddle on the sorrel I just got a few days ago from a tack shop that is going out of business. I won't say how much I paid, but it was below half the original cost. I LOVE this saddle. It oiled up so rich and pretty and I put wider stirrups on it (gotta love the rawhide oversized stirrups) and bought a back cinch and viola, really nice trail saddle. I haven't done any major rides yet to evaluate horse fit, but I did a 2 1/2 hour ride yesterday on the gray and preliminary results look good. 

The third saddle is made by Rider's Choice. I love the look and feel a high-back, slick seated, A-fork saddle. Fits the sorrel like a glove and he is hard to fit. I must have gone through 10 saddles before I found this one that doesn't give him white hairs after a summer of hard riding. 

I love my saddles! In a lot of ways finding a good saddle is harder than finding a good horse. I've gone through so many saddles over the years. I am always looking for a keeper. At least they don't eat. :lol:


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

These are not my saddles per say but are a couple that I have built so I kind of think of them as mine. I have a tree that is the exact same as the saddle in front of the green fence that I might build on for myself.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

HanginH said:


> These are not my saddles per say but are a couple that I have built so I kind of think of them as mine. I have a tree that is the exact same as the saddle in front of the green fence that I might build on for myself.


First, Is that saddle on the left on a buffalo?
Second, nice looking saddles!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually just bought this one.......have not even had it on my horse yet, since he is in training in another state.Bobs Custom KR Reiner 16'' seat QH Bars | eBay


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bob has a good rep. HanginH ... nice saddles.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Wintec 250

The combination of black over white for saddle and girth and black bridle and reins looks really good on my chestnut mare.


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is Katie modeling her new saddle from last yr. I think she likes it as much as I do. Its a Big Horn.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My Wintec 2000
Sorry she looks a little funny. We were about to leave for our 4th of July parade

the second is my soon to be saddle. It's a crump. I just love the name!
oh and could someone tell me how to put text BETWEEN the pictures?


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish I had an English saddle, I've ridden western primarily for the past 14 years, but sometimes I miss the days of jumping. Plus I find a plain english saddle looks better than a plain western saddle.

First picture is my old saddle. My first saddle that never failed me until a horse went over backwards and warped the tree. As you can tell from the picture, which my current horse was only 2 in, warped tree or not, it wasn't going to fit her.

The second picture is my current saddle, a Silver Supreme. It's pretty comfy and actually is light on the western saddle scale, but still so much heavier than my last, and my butt hasn't made its dent on it yet.


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

Martin All Around saddle and love it!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a Supra A/P and a Longhorn Mavrick (shown) I also have an old no name english saddle and a Wintec trail.

(dont mind the bad english position, and in the second pic it is Ducky and my sister)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my general roping, etc. saddle. It's by McCall.










This is my polo saddle.










My hunt seat.










An old TexTan that I use for starting colts or company. Very lightweight.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

So, here's the lot of them. The non-fitting western saddle that will soon be replaced with a Continental *fingers crossed*. The also non-fitting M Toulouse that is now for sale on ebay 17.5" M Toulouse Annice Close Contact Saddle w/ Medium Tree | eBay

And finally the Bates dressage saddle that actually fits on my exceptionally round pony. Hopefully that grass belly will disappear this summer with more consistent riding :shock:


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

Ink, if your pony disappears, don't come looking for her at my house...heheh...

She reminds me so much of my boy in her build, and her face!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I want Iridehorse's saddle , too! 
my saddle is like a toy in comparison.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The English saddle. 

And my Master Canada saddle. It's awesome. It weighs as much as a freight train... but get's the job done.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Our older no-name (but well-made) stock saddle...LOVE this saddle and wouldn't trade it for the world! Also, I made the saddle pad. ;-)










Yes, I know it tilts up in the back. However, his sweat pattern is perfect and his back isn't sore, so I'm not concerned about it. I think it might be the western rigging that makes it do that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My western pleasure saddle, Showman, priced right & rides great & fits the horse.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Mod. Assoc.

View attachment 90657


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

subbing to look later!!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

My wintec pro dressage



















And my stubben wotan


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

my new saddle 

Sold ~ Kieffer Wein 18" / Size 2 for sale in :: HorseClicks


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

My 16" Ostrich Pink Barrel Saddle  <3

*don't freak out about the halter, this photo was taken back when I was still learning to deal with my horse's ear problem 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Our older no-name (but well-made) stock saddle...LOVE this saddle and wouldn't trade it for the world! Also, I made the saddle pad. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...Aires looks so good in plaid, I love it !! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> my new saddle
> 
> Sold ~ Kieffer Wein 18" / Size 2 for sale in :: HorseClicks


That's an awesome score!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

mildot said:


> That's an awesome score!


Thanks, I thought so too! I would also HIGHLY recommend them to buy used saddles from!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Our older no-name (but well-made) stock saddle...LOVE this saddle and wouldn't trade it for the world! Also, I made the saddle pad. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what my stock saddle looks like too! It is too big for my current horse (Mr. Super Short Back) so I got the Kimberley Lite.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

My Guffey western saddle (for sale actually). and yes, Buckshot is a little on the chunky side. We are in major work out mode right now for show season haha










My Colligiate huntseat saddle. LOVE it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Awww...Aires looks so good in plaid, I love it !!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! His saddle blanket matches our polo wraps (which still need to be cleaned up after our lovely ride in the burrs).  I love that plaid! 



Lockwood said:


> That's what my stock saddle looks like too! It is too big for my current horse (Mr. Super Short Back) so I got the Kimberley Lite.


I LOVE my saddle! Only paid $125 for it and am always getting compliments on it when we ride. Plus it's super comfy. I can ride for several hours on the trail (even gripping mightily like I was on Sunday) and I'm not sore at all.


----------



## CattanWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So few pictures of English saddles!
I am a Saddle Hoarder, and yes my title does need capitals.
I have two horses, they have accumulated 3gp's, 1 bareback pad, 2 dressage and 2 jumping saddles, and I've only had one of them 7 months. 
My faves are my Keiffer,









my Delgrange (which is actually for sale because I don't really need it and have far to many saddles)









and the jewel of the collection, my CWD 2G, (I really have no idea how I ended up with such an amazing bit of tack! This thing is the most space-age looking saddle I've ever sat on, it's also the most comfortable, it fits both my horse and myself like it was made for us! )


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

HanginH said:


> These are not my saddles per say but are a couple that I have built so I kind of think of them as mine. I have a tree that is the exact same as the saddle in front of the green fence that I might build on for myself.


Those are nice saddles. I'm going to order one built like the first one in a couple of weeks. I won't have it for 3 months though.



horselver1979 said:


> Here is Katie modeling her new saddle from last yr. I think she likes it as much as I do. Its a Big Horn.


That's an interesting rigging. Do you have any more pics of it and why do you use it like that?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You are not alone Cattanwolf. I have 6 saddles and only 2 rideable horses. But I do vow to sell at least one, maybe two. :lol: All mine are western. 

Two of them are kind of like not worth much and oddly that is my reason for keeping them. My logic is that if I am not going to get more than one to two hundred dollars out of them, I might as well keep them in case I end up with a horse that needs that saddle size someday. But one is so narrow I don't think I will ever own a horse that narrow. And the other is a very small seat size that really doesn't fit me. So I think I could safely part with those two.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Mod. Assoc.
> 
> View attachment 90657


That is the kind of seat I love! I don't know why they ever went away from slick seats. Especially ones that have a nice pocket and high cantle. They are the BEST. 

The only thing I can figure out is saddle-sore beginners don't know what they are missing and think they need padding to be comfortable. But that is far from the case! A saddle like that I can settle down in, feel close to the horse and it will feel like home!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think they padded the cheaply made saddles that didn't have good ground seats.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I think they padded the cheaply made saddles that didn't have good ground seats.


Yes, that's probably true! Maybe it just evolved as a way to make cheap saddles comfortable! :lol:

What's funny is I find a saddle like that close-contact (for a western saddle). This is one of mine, and for whatever reason, I feel like I am actually close to the horse's back. And I think it is the cup shape to the seat. A lot of western saddles make me feel like I am riding above the horse and not really down on the horse. But these saddles make me feel close to the horse's back. I like a nice deep pocket and detest a steep rise or equitation type seat. I don't want a saddle to force me into position. I want to find my own position.


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Kevinshorses. Where/who is building you new saddle? I really like those rough out saddles new but even better after they have been used for a good year or two and you get the wear patterns on it.

You will have to post some pics once you get your new saddle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I'm going to have a guy named Jason Dalton in Utah build me one. He does a real good job and certainly doesn't overvalue his work. I've seen some of his saddles and he should charge more.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are my two saddles that I use for my boy!! The first is my dressage saddle - A Andrew Hoy Asby.

The Second is my Icelandic Saddle that fits my barrel of a horse and is great for trail riding/pleasure riding.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have a picture of my saddle on my horse without my ugly mug in it. i'll save all y'all from that so here is a pic i found on the web.









i also have a plain roping saddle made by Rocking R saddlery. Very nice saddle but the tree is a semi quarter horse bars saddle so it sits on the rack 90% of the time unless I ride my wifes thoroughbred warmblood mix. My quarter horses are just to wide.









It looks like this but has no tooling and has saddle ties.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Yes, that's probably true! Maybe it just evolved as a way to make cheap saddles comfortable! :lol:
> 
> What's funny is I find a saddle like that close-contact (for a western saddle). This is one of mine, and for whatever reason, I feel like I am actually close to the horse's back. And I think it is the cup shape to the seat. A lot of western saddles make me feel like I am riding above the horse and not really down on the horse. But these saddles make me feel close to the horse's back. I like a nice deep pocket and detest a steep rise or equitation type seat. I don't want a saddle to force me into position. I want to find my own position.


Is that your pack horse? Or your truck? Either way i looks like you got everything to survive on it


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Fort fireman said:


> I don't have a picture of my saddle on my horse without my ugly mug in it. i'll save all y'all from that so here is a pic i found on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.
Kevin,

That is a Circle Y # 1346



.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup. It's a Circle Y. they call it the Texoma. It has a kevlar reinforced Wade tree in it. There is a tack store within riding distance from my house. The owner is actually a retired firefighter from the dept. i work for. i got a pretty good deal. the price they ask regular you could get a nice custom wade in roughout but i got a really good deal so couldn't pass it up. It was ordered and it took longer than they said it would. The next thing I know a matching martingale breast plate showed up at my door one day with a note that said" sorry the saddle took so long to come in. I made sure Cicle Y made it right." Needless to say that tack store gets ALL of my business.
My sister in-law got me a matching Bridle as well. Then i added some bucking rols to it. I got some mule hide bucking rolls from an Amish guy. They are every bit 75-100 bucks anywhere you go . I got them and a pair of nice tooled spur straps for 80 from him. i would buy from him too but he is from Ohio and he doesn't have a website. He had some really nice Chaps and ****** and he even made Arimitas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I could have sworn I already posted in this thread but I guess not.....

Anyway, here is my old Simco roping saddle. Really nice saddle, really good quality, just not comfortable when you're riding for more than a couple of hours.


















Then, I was finally in a position where I had the money and the need for a custom saddle. That's when I ordered my Modified Association from Corriente. Now, it's what I start all my colts in and what I use on a day to day basis.

This was the day I got it, fresh out of the box









And here it is as it looks now...discolored, dirty, and well broke in.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tasia said:


> I have got say, that's one of the most stunning saddles I've seen. I'm not often a fan of rach type saddles as I find them to wide and not close enough to the horse but I have heard only good things about southern trail saddles.



If the saddle is too wide and flat as far as the seat, it is a good indicator of the overall quality, the ground seat is pretty important.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jake's Tip's saddle on Zorro is the first pic, same saddle in the second pic-when it was brand new, the third is a saddle built by a guy who used to work at Capriola's, fourth and fifth is my saddle built by Tip's.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

smrobs - I like the way your corriente looks now more than when it came out of the box. LOL I like dark saddles more.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I don't have any pictures of my western saddles, so I will post a picture of my english

It's an older Gold Metal brand saddle. It's quite comfy, but as you can probably tell, it sets kinda funky on my mare. It sets really high in the front (I also kinda had it far up by accident) but it seems like it fits her pretty good!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

My Western Rawhide, 16' saddle









My Unknown brand, 15' Barrel saddle









Unknown 15' western saddle









From Cavalier Equestrian products. not sure the brand name.. 15' A/P English saddle










Unknown Pony saddle, no idea the seat size, and i do realize the saddle blanket is backwards.. I didnt saddle him I'm just the picture taker xD haha


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is a prototype that was 1st shown in The Denver Show this year, was thinking of calling it the Wanderer, not sure what name to give it, critique and name help please.













.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tasia said:


> I'm not often a fan of ranch type saddles as I find them to wide and not close enough to the horse...


Another thing to consider is if the saddle was custom made for the person riding it. Some people need the wider seat base. For example, my Dad has a couple of custom Billy Cooks from 80's. I grew up riding in one of them (one of the reasons I never knew what a comfy saddle was until I got my ranch saddle :wink, the other is his main saddle. I tried to ride in his one day and within just about 2 minutes of sitting in it, I was in agony because the seat was too flat and too wide for my hips. He had a similar, though opposite, problem in my Corriente when he rode in it. It was too angled and too narrow for him and was very uncomfortable.



jumanji321 said:


> smrobs - I like the way your Corriente looks now more than when it came out of the box. LOL I like dark saddles more.


LOL, me too. It's not necessarily that I like the look of darker saddles, I just like the look of a saddle that's broke in. I've never liked the _look_ of a new saddle on a horse.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I need to post my saddles too, I keep procrastinating. I have only rode in 3 or 4 ranch saddles (i probably shouldnt judge) and it just felt like the saddles were prying my legs apart.
Are there women's ranch saddles?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tasia said:


> I need to post my saddles too, I keep procrastinating. I have only rode in 3 or 4 ranch saddles (i probably shouldnt judge) and it just felt like the saddles were prying my legs apart.
> Are there women's ranch saddles?


Yes, which confirms what smrobs said, you can get a seat built how would like, some of how a seat feels will also depend on the tree it is built on. There are so many tree variations and will even vary between tree builders.

Trailhorserider mentioned the cupping or the dish in a saddle, for me my saddles have very little dish and the angle is pretty straight. My cantle only has a half inch dish. Anything more than that has too much cantle bite and kills the back of my thighs to the point of blisters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't have any digital of my hunt saddle, but it's old, we'll just leave it at that:wink:

And this is the barrel saddle that I was able to get at a used tack sale for $600 with the tags still on!!!:-o Only problem is, I've only been able to ride in it once









And my all time favorite is my Rocking R trainer. I could sleep in that thing!! I call it my Lazy Boy:wink:


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

This is my James Saddlery "Midnight Drifter" saddle. I love this and can't imagine riding anything else. I take a bit of "guff" from my husbands family since they all ride western but they have no idea how wonderful this thing is


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tasia, I wish you were closer to me and I would let you take a long ride in mine.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Here is a prototype that was 1st shown in The Denver Show this year, was thinking of calling it the Wanderer, not sure what name to give it, critique and name help please.
> 
> ...


You may have to call it "Bill's new saddle"


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!

I so love saddles built on those lines. Unfortunately being a short, 53 yr. old woman with a tall horse it just doesn't seem to be in the stars for me.




SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Here is a prototype that was 1st shown in The Denver Show this year, was thinking of calling it the Wanderer, not sure what name to give it, critique and name help please.
> 
> ...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Jake's Tip's saddle on Zorro is the first pic, same saddle in the second pic-when it was brand new, the third is a saddle built by a guy who used to work at Capriola's, fourth and fifth is my saddle built by Tip's.


Are those vaquero style saddles?

They look like the only kind of western saddle I'd be comfortable in. Very nice.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

this is a Crates 2171 trail saddle and very comfortable, love it! The only bad things are it is heavy but that comes with being a quality made saddle and the stirrups don't have holes far enough up for shorter legged riders. I highly recommend it!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my new barrel saddle.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BoldComic said:


> This is my James Saddlery "Midnight Drifter" saddle. I love this and can't imagine riding anything else. I take a bit of "guff" from my husbands family since they all ride western but they have no idea how wonderful this thing is


I am coveting my neighbor's saddle!! OMG! LOVE that thing!

And I know EXACTLY what you mean about taking guff from people 'cuz they ride western and you ride aussie. My BO gives me no end of grief over my aussie. I've had people at the barn ask what kind of saddle I have and then say "What's an aussie?" When I say "Australian stock saddle," I get even weirder looks. *le sigh*


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Since no one has shown one. 
The Trooper.

This is a borrowed Trooper from a while back. She out grew it so I returned it. Having to resize my current one, since she's out grown it's gullet and bar spread. (nice being able to resize them when my horse makes a size change) 
Wonderful long distance riding saddle.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I am coveting my neighbor's saddle!! OMG! LOVE that thing!
> 
> And I know EXACTLY what you mean about taking guff from people 'cuz they ride western and you ride aussie. My BO gives me no end of grief over my aussie. I've had people at the barn ask what kind of saddle I have and then say "What's an aussie?" When I say "Australian stock saddle," I get even weirder looks. *le sigh*


Tell them you have the best of both worlds (and a bit more).
The comfort of a Western saddle (even though it's not exactly the same seat, it's every bit as comfortable), the better leg positioning of a Dressage saddle, the better support for doing work like a Western saddle (thanks to the poleys which I feel provide better support once you've gotten use to them), but you can jump and move around more comfortably since you don't have the large pommel (not needed since you have the poleys). There are some other advantages too, but you don't what to confuse the uninitiated too much


----------



## TraceyAnn (Mar 9, 2012)

HanginH said:


> These are not my saddles per say but are a couple that I have built so I kind of think of them as mine. I have a tree that is the exact same as the saddle in front of the green fence that I might build on for myself.


These saddles are Beautiful.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Lovely saddles, guys.

Unfortunately, they really just don't even compare to the quality of my saddle. It's a synthetic allbreed saddle. size 5" seat. 










unfortunately my horse was a little bit too fat for the cinch, so I improvised. It also tends to creep up a bit when I'm riding...but other than that you can see that it fits perfectly.


:lol: in all honesty though, I don't have my own saddle because I horse-hop constantly. Our BO lets me use whatever saddle best fits the horse that I'm riding. I have found that this one tends to fit most of them though, so I frequently use it. No idea about it's make. As far as I know it was a prize saddle. Very comfortable though!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

WOW everyone has beautiful saddles!


----------

